# Mobile speed camera operating late at night



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Is this now normal?

The wife was caught on here way home from work the other night at 11.21pm. 
Couldn't see the van until it was too late.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

First time i have heard of it, only knew about them out during the day or when the light was just starting to fade, never seen the mobile ones out at night though


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh heck, I thought we were safe at night time 

Horrible things those mobile speed vans.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

theres one near me that comes out at night some times. ive seen it there at 2100 maybe 2200 in the dark ready to get people. mind those cameras have the night vision stuff aswell, think infra red?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i thought they were only day time you would struggle to spot one in the dark if it was hidden away


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

They come out at night .. they set up opposite our house sometimes.....

the worst is the mobile silver 4x4 unit... 

they park in the little cul-de-sac opposite then run a trailing lead across the pavement to the camera box (ok its yellow) but only 2-3 ft high on a lightweight tripod and the size of a shoe box and a separate flash box (looks like a brief case with a old school 4x4 fog / driving light bolted on top) 


now it used to flash white light... which as you can guess provided some entertainment on a dark night... 

but i noticed them sitting there a while and no flash so been a nosy bugger i wandered across the road after a quick chat they told me they had switched to Infa red......


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You could say that is a bit under handed..
but you could also say, speeding is speeding. Be it at 08.21 or 23.21 .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

You have to be a brave man to say you have never been speeding , I see people drive at 50mph in 60mph you are stuck behind , then you come to a 40mph and the same driver stays at 50mph and you slow down.
The speed limits are getting so confusing in some locations for non locals for anyone how travels a lot and sat nav often tracks wrong road.
Never seen a van after 6pm tbo maybe budget cuts driving a push


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> You have to be a brave man to say you have never been speeding , I see people drive at 50mph in 60mph you are stuck behind , then you come to a 40mph and the same driver stays at 50mph and you slow down.
> The speed limits are getting so confusing in some locations for non locals for anyone how travels a lot and sat nav often tracks wrong road.
> Never seen a van after 6pm tbo maybe budget cuts driving a push


I can confirm there are vans in Aberdeen after 6pm. Watch out!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Around here they are about at all hours.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Occasionally see them out later on. Obviously in the winter months they'd only have a few hours a day if they weren't allowed to operate in the dark.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Police near to where I live (Teesside) regularly use speed cameras at night. Have done for the past couple of years. Sneeky barstewards :lol:

Pleased I have cruise control on both of our cars & use it ALL of the time :thumb:

Like Derek says, we all speed it's just a matter whether you are unlucky enough to get caught :wall:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Like Derek says, we all speed it's just a matter whether you are unlucky enough to get caught :wall:


This is true, she was unlucky. She uses the road everyday, day and night. Nearly 11.30 at night on her way home from work, lapse of concentration and get's caught.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seen quite a few late at night around here.

We even have them parking enforcement CCTV cars operating late at night.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I seem to recall reading the newish type cameras now use microwave technology, so they can use them in the dark, and in all weathers ...I think the older type could not be used in these conditions as they used infer red or some other type of equipment


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah been using them in north Wales at night for ages now. lots of twitter alerts about them. They're also trialling hand held videos filming eating, using mobiles etc and sending tickets in post.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Not seen any around the East Yorkshire area in my morning travels.. If there was, i'd be well and truly stuffed...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Corfate said:


> Not seen any around the East Yorkshire area in my morning travels.. If there was, i'd be well and truly stuffed...


Trust me they do they were on the A614 at 6:30am about 2 weeks ago...

they seem to reserve the motorbike for summer though...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Fair play to 'em. If you don't speed, you've nought to worry about.

Won't see any round my way. All the cops are out closing down the illegal country raves...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

See them all the time around my area, especially on the Bath road where it drops from 40 to 30 and everyone is always used to doing 40 for god knows how many years. I do feel like a **** getting overtaken for driving slow in my eyes but then it funny seeing these idiots get pulled into the bowling alley car park to be given a fine and points purely because they ignore the signs. 

Once at this same spot i was driving home between 11pm and 1am and a high vis jacket comes out the bush with the speed gun point at me. I know quite a few people done on that exact road so at least i know im following the right speed.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do alot of driving on the night and have never seen them in Sunderland. Hope it stays that way aswell. :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've not seen any in the West Yorkshire area "as yet" :thumb:

I have however seen new "static" camera's with no flash, and the local "little darlings" seem to have turned all of the advance warning signs away from the road, so there is no notice until "oops" time,

there are two new static one's in Kingsley, I think the village is called!! and they look as though they can take pictures both coming and going as the lines are on both sides of the road!!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

they have also been doing night time speed checks (the old way coppers with hand held guns)

one pounced out from a field and leveled it at me (saw the red spot on the screen) but i don't speed normally so he would have been sadly disappointed 

The car that had followed me into the 30 who was attached to my bumper gave me a toot at the lights looked over and he gave me a thumbs up and mouthed thank you :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Been thinking of this today and can understand using microwaves-lasers etc to guage your speed but how do they get a photo in the dark? vans don't have flashes and with headlights on the car surely the glare would stop reg number being seen.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We get quite a lot of camera vans around our way. Especially on the route I take to work.
They seem to like the pleasant Sunday afternoons, they're either after the bikers or the boy racers. Although I have seen a few in the last few weeks, parked like pros on a really muddy grass verge. They will probably be getting it stuck on there one day.
We had average speed ones installed on a busy route in to the town a while back. I remember lots of people moaning in the paper about "robbing the motorist". I guess because they got caught. If you don't want "robbing" don't speed then!!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Good to know they're about to "promote safety" on our roads and catch any scoundrel who goes slightly over the speed limit. If you have too much to drink and stick to the speed limit however you should be ok.:thumb: Safety cameras indeed.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

andy monty said:


> Trust me they do they were on the A614 at 6:30am about 2 weeks ago...
> 
> they seem to reserve the motorbike for summer though...


Hmm, ta for the heads up!

Was out this morning around hull at 4:30am/5am, and once i got out of the city, couldn't see any police at all.

I'll bare this in mind though


----------

